# Do you talk to your pets?



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Most owners admit to "talking" to their animal/pet like they were human.

Do you? Do you think they understand you?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2022)

We've always talked to our dogs, and they did understand us. They also responded to hand commands. I still talk to animals, and always will.


----------



## oldpeculier (Mar 4, 2022)

Yes, I talk with Frenchie and she understands. I say "with" because she talks back to me.  
Just what one would expect from a female, lol. 

I am the one that doesn't understand.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)

I baby talk to my dog mostly, but I do think "out loud" to her as well.

She understands:
Are you hungry?
Do you want to go out?
Treat
C'mon
Hurry up
Where's puppy?
Good girl
It's okay (when she thinks she hears a stranger)
Go upstairs


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh, I always talk to the pets.  
I definitely think they understand not just words, but tones. 
I think they say that dogs and cats can understand up to 200 words or something like that.  

Not so much with differential equations, but that is just because cats and dogs find math to be very very very boring. If you watch high school calculus classes, you will often find cats and dogs listening in and mocking the math nerds. They are pretty ruthless with their insults. I should know, I was a math major. 

The important thing is the I obey the voices in their heads, whatever they tell them to do, that is what I can going to do, in order to serve my feline overlords.

I will obey.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2022)

I talk to Riley.....he understands the word NO but chooses to ignore it most times.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 5, 2022)

I talk to Pixel and he understand a lot of what I say. That's why I'm pretty sure he was someone's house-cat before I invited him in a few weeks ago.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I baby talk to my dog mostly, but I do think "out loud" to her as well.
> 
> She understands:
> Are you hungry?
> ...




I'm sure they understand all the usual words they hear everyday ...  

On our walks,   there is a lot of  'No'   and  'Stop'   thrown in there too  ...


----------



## Medusa (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes.  I talk to my Boxer and he understands my tone and a few words he's grown to learn that perk up his adorable ears.  He is spooky smart though; my husband can say, "_Lucius, go get some water, get a drink_," and he will.  -Or my husband will ask him to get a specific toy and tell him where to drop it and he will.  He's a good boy; young yet, but trying hard, like all dogs do.  ♥


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Yes.  I talk to my Boxer and he understands my tone and a few words he's grown to learn that perk up his adorable ears.  He is spooky smart though; my husband can say, "_Lucius, go get some water, get a drink_," and he will.  -Or my husband will ask him to get a specific toy and tell him where to drop it and he will.  He's a good boy; young yet, but trying hard, like all dogs do.  ♥



Before going for walks,  I tell Lil'Bear to go and get a drink of water,   (especially when it's hot weather)  ...  he always   goes running to the patio to get some water when I say that.  

And he likes  to cock his head when listening  ...  I guess they hear better that way.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I talk to Pixel and he understand a lot of what I say. That's why I'm pretty sure he was someone's house-cat before I invited him in a few weeks ago.


Hello Sir.

I saw in one post that you are mishpucha, a member of the Tribe.. I am also from a Jewish background. I don't know if you are from the NYC area originally. Anyway, Mel Brooks is part of a documentary about the old Automat restaurants in NYC...

https://www.jta.org/2022/03/02/ny/m...w-documentary-about-the-famed-new-york-eatery

The very old comedians, Harry Ritz and the Ritz Brothers are our relatives. Mel Brooks grew up loving Harry Ritz. He put him in one of his movies (Silent Movie). My dad said that at the family gatherings, Harry and his brothers were just as crazy as they were on screen.

wishing you a good day....


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 5, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Hello Sir.
> 
> I saw in one post that you are mishpucha, a member of the Tribe.. I am also from a Jewish background. I don't know if you are from the NYC area originally. Anyway, Mel Brooks is part of a documentary about the old Automat restaurants in NYC...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jon.

Yeah, my mom was an Italian Jew, my dad was a Catholic Irishman, and I'm a Californian. So, technically, I'm a member of 3 clans.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 5, 2022)

*No longer a pet owner, but I always talked with mine. I am sure they understood. Several of my friends here in my building have pets...and I always carry on conversations with them*


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 5, 2022)

I do talk to my cat all the time. I do feel they understand me calling their name and when I say things like it is time to eat. Other than that I doubt the comprehend anything I am saying.


----------



## bingo (Mar 5, 2022)

we have to spell some words...dogs learn the words


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2022)

I always chat with Marley and she looks me straight in the eye when I am talking to her.  She knows.  I'll also tell her to chew her food and she does.  Thoroughly.  Great doggie.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2022)

bingo said:


> we have to spell some words...dogs learn the words


They also learn to spell.  We had one who could.


----------



## Oldntired (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, I talk to both of mine all the time. One of them definitely understands many things I say. Not so sure about the other one…think she may be going deaf.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 5, 2022)

Lee said:


> I talk to Riley.....he understands the word NO but chooses to ignore it most times.


Several years ago I had a bloodhound, he thought his name was No No Clovis.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 5, 2022)

I've always talked to  our pets.

Mac is slowly learning   voice commands.

Both of us have rough housed with him,,now paying  for that.
Have to stop his nipping & pawing at us.

His toe nails  grow fast & are sharp,, hates for us to cut his  nails.

Noticed a  dog nail clipper that  tell how close to the nail quick  you  are before cutting.
Anyone   tried one of those?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 5, 2022)

bingo said:


> we have to spell some words...dogs learn the words


Mine learned what T R E A T means when spelled.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 5, 2022)

My blue heeler learned how to lie. They get a treat after going outside. So Apollo whined at the kitchen door to go out, naturally I get up go to open the door then he back peddled to the counter where the treats are!  Another thing he does is comes in front of Ceaser grabs his treat and immediately runs back out while door is open, u turns and comes right back in _behind_ Ceaser wanting another treat.  And before anyone tries to correct my spelling, his name is spelled _Ceaser_ on purpose. Guess he hoped I would forget how many dogs I have.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 5, 2022)

bingo said:


> we have to spell some words...dogs learn the words


OMG, that's _so _true!  LOL 
It feels silly, spelling in front of the dog (our before Boxer whom I still cry for), but I swear he was starting to learn the spelling as well, especially, P-E-A-N-U-T   B-U-T-T-E-R.  LOL


----------



## Medusa (Mar 5, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Several years ago I had a bloodhound, he thought his name was No No Clovis.


Clovis is a nice name.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

I do and I am sure they understand.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2022)

I talk to all the animals, especially my 5 cats indoors.

Yes, they understand what I'm saying. 
If I say, 
"Who wants to be brushed?" They all line up in a row and wait their turn.  When finished brushing each one, I telling them they are gorgeous, beautiful and they start purring immediately.
"Who wants a treat?  They all come running.
Want to play string?"  They come running.  Laser light is their favorite. 
When I say, "It's bedtime!"  They all go off to their special place to sleep until they hear me up in the morning.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Thanks, Jon.
> 
> Yeah, my mom was an Italian Jew, my dad was a Catholic Irishman, and I'm a Californian. So, technically, I'm a member of 3 clans.


I like that "3 clans" concept.  

Italian? Interesting. I really don't know anything about the Jewish community in Italy. Oh, I do remember one thing...in history...I saw that on a cooking show with Stanley Tucci. The influx of some Jews into Italy was responsible for some of the famous Italian dishes. Which I had not known at all. That show was from about a year ago. I think they are going to do a second season soon.

Here's one article:

Behind Italian Cuisine, a Jewish Influence​

https://jewishfoodexperience.com/italian-cuisine-and-its-jewish-influence/


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

I thought folks might like this:

Adorable husky does not want to listen to his Mamma...
Siberian Husky temper tantrum

but Mamma, I like my tub, I love my tub, don't make me leave my tub, Mamma...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2022)

I talk to my little dog and little bird.  I do it in a gentle, loving manner.  I know the dog understands some words and the bird does too.  I try to convey with my tone my love and empathy for them.  Hopefully they feel that.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

We talk to our cats, Andy and Bugsy.  They sit on our laps at night when we watch TV.  When my partner says "who wants treats?" they bolt off the couch and head for the kitchen.  I think part of it is the inflection in his voice but they understand.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We talk to our cats, Andy and Bugsy.  They sit on our laps at night when we watch TV.  When my partner says "who wants treats?" they bolt off the couch and head for the kitchen.  I think part of it is the inflection in his voice but they understand.


You hit it right on the head with the inflection thing. When I talk to my cat I speak in a totally different tone of voice. Sort of like when most of us talk to a baby. I think they react to that more than anything. Also with my cat her belly tells her when it is feeding time and she then begins to tell me.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

Our Bugsy tells me it is feeding time when he climbs up my legs.  I was petting Andy on the couch today and I felt these little paws on my leg telling me he was hungry.  Cats are so adorable.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Our Bugsy tells me it is feeding time when he climbs up my legs.  I was petting Andy on the couch today and I felt these little paws on my leg telling me he was hungry.  Cats are so adorable.View attachment 211799


Adorable!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> His toe nails grow fast & are sharp,, hates for us to cut his nails.
> 
> Noticed a dog nail clipper that tell how close to the nail quick you are before cutting.
> Anyone tried one of those?



I haven't ever.  I use the ones made for cats, which are different of course.

But perhaps someone might see this post, and reply for you.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Great thread.  Thanks for starting it, @Jace  !  

I enjoy all of the posts in it!


----------



## Lee (Mar 6, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> I do talk to my cat all the time. I do feel they understand me calling their name and when I say things like it is time to eat. Other than that I doubt the comprehend anything I am saying.


hey Signe, no need for me to call the cat to eat. The sound of the can being popped open and he comes a running. I do have to tell him "No Ups" though several times.

No ups means no jumping on the counter, so like your cat, Riley chooses that time to not comprehend what I am saying.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 6, 2022)

We talk to our dog I am on a first name basis with our dog. My wife takes care of him and is much more able to communicate with him than I am. With me we use more sign language. When my wife leaves the dog for a while (Zeus) and I hang out together and take it easy. We sit on the couch and watch Dog TV together. Zeus is more relaxed when mom is gone watching Dog TV and it relaxes me also.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 6, 2022)

My Australian Shepard responds to my tone of voice and he talks to me through telepathy.  he understands a lot of words
and actions from me.  haha! I can be 20 feet away and do nothing but THINK about giving him a treat, and he is right there waiting for it!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 6, 2022)

I have always talked to my animals. Even my pet red hen, my horses (especially one horse in particular) every cat I ever owned and my dog. My dog understood what we said to each other not even to her. My pet rabbit understands different things I say to him. And most importantly.......I understand what he says to me!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 6, 2022)

Beats talking to myself. Lil Bit seems very attentive to my yammering.


----------



## Jace (Mar 6, 2022)

It's so nice to "see" (hear) s-o-o many are such loving owners!


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 6, 2022)

I have always talked to my pets.  Of course I’m mommy and they are my babies.   We love baby talk


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 6, 2022)

A couple of my birds respond to their names


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 6, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> A couple of my birds respond to their names


I love birds.  I had a parrot once.  Wow are they smart !


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

I had a Cockatiel named Chi Chi.  He responded to his name.  He used to fly out and sit on top of my head when I opened his cage.  He also sat on the edge of my plate and ate spaghetti.  Best of all, he used to taunt my cat, Cleo, by calling out her name.  Yes, birds are incredibly smart!


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I had a Cockatiel named Chi Chi.  He responded to his name.  He used to fly out and sit on top of my head when I opened his cage.  He also sat on the edge of my plate and ate spaghetti.  Best of all, he used to taunt my cat, Cleo, by calling out her name.  Yes, birds are incredibly smart!


I was worried that my cat would catch my parrot when I used to own one.   He was a Conure.  Squeaky was his name.  The vet reassured me that would not happen, that he was way more intelligent than my cat.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 6, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I was worried that my cat would catch my parrot when I used to own one.   He was a Conure.  Squeaky was his name.  The vet reassured me that would not happen, that he was way more intelligent than my cat.


I don’t know if I totally believe that.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm quiet at night, and my crew gets very upset with me, how can they hear me thinking.  They get upset if I fall asleep during the daytime and upset if awake at night. 

I tell them I'm not a bird, does s not work. I must comply.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I was worried that my cat would catch my parrot when I used to own one.   He was a Conure.  Squeaky was his name.  The vet reassured me that would not happen, that he was way more intelligent than my cat.


Yes, I had a Conure as well.  His name was Pepper.  He was the loudest bird I've ever owned, and he also used to bite pretty hard as I recall.  He was beautiful and intelligent but extremely difficult!


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I had a Cockatiel named Chi Chi.  He responded to his name.  He used to fly out and sit on top of my head when I opened his cage.  He also sat on the edge of my plate and ate spaghetti.  Best of all, he used to taunt my cat, Cleo, by calling out her name.  Yes, birds are incredibly smart!


Wow, that is awesome


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 6, 2022)

One of several all blue, I'm surrounded by foul   language 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/TxpkiXKrrVPNfmQU7


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2022)

I talk to my dog Henry a lot.  He is a very good listener!


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2022)

No, I don't think they understand but I sure talk to them. I also talk FOR both of them. And sing songs to them. Can you tell I live alone with cats?


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Mar 8, 2022)

Not only do my dogs understand me when I talk even in sentences but they can understand spelling too.
Like if I "secretly" spell to my daughter "maybe I'll give them a T-R-E-A-T" they get excited and wag their tails lol. They know now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2022)

Jace said:


> Most owners admit to "talking" to their animal/pet like they were human.
> 
> Do you? Do you think they understand you?


I do talk to them, no long conversations, just asking what they want if they're looking at me or something.  My cat will go back and forth with me.  Of course I always verbally praise them when I'm holding or petting them.  My cat listens like a dog, they both are very connected to me, will communicate very well, sometimes without making a sound.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

If I could only find the right words to tell my cats to get off the kitchen counter when I am preparing meals.  They are either both on the counter or one is rubbing against my legs while the other is sniffing everything I am cooking.  Good thing they are such sweet boys.


----------



## caroln (Mar 9, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Mine learned what T R E A T means when spelled.


Yeah, that, and O U T.  What does it say about us humans when a dog at 3 years old can spell but a toddler at 3 years old can't?


----------



## Liberty (Mar 9, 2022)

Swear Gigi, my cat can understand complete sentences...like if I say "come on Gigi, lets go upstairs", she starts climbing the stairs before I've even got there.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> If I could only find the right words to tell my cats to get off the kitchen counter when I am preparing meals.  They are either both on the counter or one is rubbing against my legs while the other is sniffing everything I am cooking.  Good thing they are such sweet boys.


 Love cats but cannot abide them on kitchen counters, tables, etc. I slam my hand, or a pan down on the counter top and yell "get down" when they try. Scares them off.

Behind my back, it's a different story.


----------



## Blessed (May 22, 2022)

Yes, I have 3 dogs and I do talk to them.  One of them talks back, like a whole conversation. I know most of the things are what I communicate everyday.  Are you hungry, outside. bedtime, blankie etc.  

One has her thing, does she want kisses, does she want a throwdown, (she gets in my lap and puts her head down on my chest and cleans her eyes) rub her belly (she know the words and hand signal). 

The little boy thing is huggies, he will come and fuss at me.  I say do you need a huggie. He will jump up in my lap and lay his head down on my shoulder for a hug and kisses.  

Mr Big boy will just come and throw his weight up against my legs, he just wants some affection, some good scratching.  

They are just like people, they have things they enjoy, when they need affection.  In some way they are easier to read than many humans. They all know the word CHEESE, that is how I get them to come in if they are barking.  The neighbors think I have 3 dogs named cheese.


----------



## JustDave (May 23, 2022)

I talk to my puppy in English, and also in Dog.  When he gets to be a pest, and I can't take it anymore, I forcefully tell him, "No," in English.  This begins a long exchange in doggy language that involves us taking yips, yaps, and short growls at each other.  There can be up to 20 exchanges in such a dialog that lasts for maybe 30 or 40 seconds.  It's a hoot.  When he growls and yips, he actually waits for me to respond, and when I do, he sasses me back.  Eventually, I cut it off, and he stops too.  Then we forgive each other immediately.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Every single day.


----------



## Medusa (May 23, 2022)

Yep.  I talk to our Boxer and the horses at the farm; pretty much keep up a running commentary when I'm within earshot of an animal.


----------



## Medusa (May 23, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I talk to my puppy in English, and also in Dog.  When he gets to be a pest, and I can't take it anymore, I forcefully tell him, "No," in English.  This begins a long exchange in doggy language that involves us taking yips, yaps, and short growls at each other.  There can be up to 20 exchanges in such a dialog that lasts for maybe 30 or 40 seconds.  It's a hoot.  When he growls and yips, he actually waits for me to respond, and when I do, he sasses me back.  Eventually, I cut it off, and he stops too.  Then we forgive each other immediately.


Our previous, (so much beloved) Boxer used to sass my husband; when told to lay down, he'd do it, but sassing back all the way to the floor.  LOL


----------



## Medusa (May 23, 2022)

Lara said:


> Not only do my dogs understand me when I talk even in sentences but they can understand spelling too.
> Like if I "secretly" spell to my daughter "maybe I'll give them a T-R-E-A-T" they get excited and wag their tails lol. They know now.


Right?  I swear they learn to spell.


----------



## Medusa (May 23, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> One of several all blue, I'm surrounded by foul   language
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/TxpkiXKrrVPNfmQU7


Beautiful.


----------



## dseag2 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

That was priceless!! I have one that is very vocal and one that just stares until I do her bidding.  She does not say a word but the eyes tell me, hungry, potty and the best is bed time. She goes into the bedroom then comes back and stares.  She wants me to come to bed because she is ready.  Guess who wins, not me!


----------



## WheatenLover (May 24, 2022)

I talk to my dog all the time, using words he knows, which makes for some ungrammatical sentences. He does know a lot of words - he picks them up right away, if they are something interesting like people's names or food (milkshake is his favorite food word). He knows the names of rooms, too. Since he follows me around, I tell him which room I'm going to, and he beats me there.

We communicate by just looking at each other, too. I can usually tell what he wants. If he wants the water bowl next to my bedroom door refilled, he just stands there making little whines. If he wants help getting onto my bed, he stares at me until I get the message -- things like that.


----------



## timoc (May 24, 2022)

A certain lovely lady across the street has a dog called Monty, who spends most of his life lounging in an armchair.
When I'm visiting the lovely lady, I often have conversations with Monty, in fact, just this morning I had a chat with the old fella, asking," When you've finished with the newspaper Monty old boy, can I have a look at the sports page?" 
He told me to p*** off and get my own paper.
Honestly, some pooches have no manners.


----------



## Bellbird (May 24, 2022)

I always talked to my Demelza, my late pussy cat, I know she knew what I was saying because of some of her reactions , then she would 'talk' back. My best mate forever.


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2022)

We talk to Each Other!


----------



## morgan (May 24, 2022)

Wife and I talk to our pets, they are part of the family and I am sure they understand, at least I like to think so.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 26, 2022)

If I don’t talk to my pets how will they understand me?


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 26, 2022)

Jace said:


> Most owners admit to "talking" to their animal/pet like they were human.
> 
> Do you? Do you think they understand you?


Absolutely! I'm sure my neighbors think I'm nuts but that's ok.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 1, 2022)

Of course I talked to my cats. They knew "din dins" and "go out". They knew their names and the names of the other two cats. Now, don't ask me how I know this, but my cats figured out that what i said had meaning. But they had no idea what that meaning was. They listened to see if there was words they knew. They couldn't figure out laughter. I was making 'sad' sounds, but I wasn't sad.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 2, 2022)

I have always talked to my dogs. Everyone I know does too.


----------



## timoc (Jun 3, 2022)

Do you talk to your pets?​
I have excellent repatee with the dog from across the road. 
He sometimes brings a few cans of beer and we sit under the veranda playing chess, but I'm not too keen on the way he 'co cks' his leg up and pees against my chair, and, my chair is beginning to pong.


----------

